

What’s New in Python 3.5 - bkudria
https://docs.python.org/3.6/whatsnew/3.5.html

======
dalke
I would like to see if the '@' has wider use than matrix multiplication. One
of my thoughts is to use it in XML processing, as a shortcut to get an
attribute, so 'node @ "name"' is equivalent to 'node.attrib.get("name")'.

